# Boat Sub/Amp Setup



## ndramountanis (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello All,

New to DIYMA, 

I am setting up my wakeboard boat for more bass but choose not to use Car audio for obvious Selection...

I also have a custom Integrated fiberglass box (0.8Cu Ft closed) with a 400 W RMS 4 Ohm Wet Sounds Amp(syn4) and a Wet Sounds Free AIr Sub (10FA)....sounds like GARBAGE!... I was thinking of putting something better in there without breaking that bank..

That would be step 1...Any suggestions?

Step 2:

I was looking at adding 2-10/12's to the boat in a ported box...

Now ive been looking at:
Hertz Hx 250/300
Alpine Type R 10/12
JL 10/12 W3/6

In a custom Ported Box (im pretty handy)

Amplifiers:

Alpine M110X
Nakamichi PA-1500...
Rockford Fosgate Prime 1200

I really don't care too much about name brand but I wanted some decent quality stuff....

Obviously Im not going to get the best SQ in a boat but I would like something decent...

Does anyone have any suggestions..?

Thanks in Advance
Niko


----------



## Tommy1005 (Apr 26, 2012)

Is this going in a Tige?

If it is, I would replace the 10" Free Air with a JL 10W6 and build a box behind where the stock sub mounts. I would put a second JL 10W6 under the port dash where the stock amps are. I would replace the Wet Sounds amp with a JL HD750/1, should be more than enough power for the pair of subs. I am planning the same setup in a RZ4 with 10W7's and a HD1200/1.


----------



## ndramountanis (Apr 23, 2013)

Im running an 2012 MB Sport F21 Tomcat.

Thanks for the suggestion.. You running ported?


----------



## Tommy1005 (Apr 26, 2012)

I haven't decided yet.....probably will not run ported, I've always felt sealed sounded better, but I also probably have never heard a properly tuned ported box. Sealed is easier to build and usually you can get away with a smaller box than what is required for a ported enclosure, and generally I'm working with tight spaces. On that Tomcat you should still have plenty of room under the port side console, might even build a wall and put 2-10's there and leave the factory 10" free air where it is, a little extra never hurt anything.

I will say that free air 10 can sound ok, but you'll have to tweak the amp to get it there, my guess is the factory does not have it set right, which has been the case on just about every boat I've ever worked on audio wise.


----------



## ndramountanis (Apr 23, 2013)

Factory "Tuned"...Non Existent.... They sent me a pair of Blown 6-1/2" speakers. What you running for tower?..

DO you run "Marine" amps or regular amps?


----------



## Tommy1005 (Apr 26, 2012)

regular amps, never seen the need for "marine" amps, to me that's more of a marketing ploy than anything......4 - Wetsounds Rev10's on the tower......all from Tige right now, planning on swapping the factory Wetsounds amps for all JL HD series amps. 600/4 for the in boat and 600/4 for the tower


----------



## darinof (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll recommend one Kicker 12L3 on a ported box of 1.7cf. It is loud and efficient (more cone area that a regular round 12 and only need 400 watts). Correctly ported you will get 2 or 3 extra db over sealed enclosure. Also a sealed subwoofer requires more power than a ported one. Another subwoofer that I use in my boat is the DDaudio 1515 also on a ported box. It is very efficient and requires low power to get it moving. If you want to use the custom integrated 0.8 cf fiberglass box that you have in your boat you can use one IDQ12 or one ARC12 Black sealed.


----------

